# ..;:''`"':;..Drawing Contest ..;:'"`"':;..



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Drawing Contest​
Since I really like to draw and I really like contest here on the forum I thought I would create this thread and see what you guys thought and see how many participants we get. I will let the contest go for 2 weeks to give every one time to draw a submission and I and a couple members of the forum will judge the pictures and decide on a winner. (judges have not been picked yet, judges may do drawings for the contest but they are not allowed to win, sorry only fair)

Drawings will be judged on 
Originality 
Artistic ability 
How much your drawing fits the challenge I set forth each time
(more rules may come later depending on how the contest go)

*First Challenge*
I would like you to merge any two superheros together to form a brand new superhero
you must tell us which 2 you merged
these are to be hand drawn or painted no computer help

I will be giving a nice credit prize to the winner. I will not disclose the amount for I want you to do it for the fun of drawing not the prize (but the amount will be nice)depending on how many entries I get I will most likely be giving a First Second and third prize 
So Get drawing​
*pm me if you are going to do this, so I know people are interested in it​*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds dandy, Ill judge for this round as I don't have the drawing mood in me right now. But, I shall also add to the pot.

So people better get crackin with these since I KNOW there are some serious artists here.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I have not recieved any pm's saying people are interested. I will pm some people that I think will be but if you guys can, please get the word out for I think this will be fun plus it will bring more attention to the graphics forum


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Me and some peeps got to talking about "What if Hulk had an Alien in his chest?" 

Then it kinda spun outta control and turned into "Yeah, and what if it bonded with the Venom symbiote and got Juggernaut's helmet?"

And after a while it turned into this. The final score is: Hulk alien, with Venom symbiote, Juggernaut's helmet, Namor's foot wings, Thor's hammer, Green Lantern's ring, Wonder WOman's lasso, the Infinity Gauntlet, and Squirrel girl's Squirrel. All while flying on Silver Surfer's board, and piloting the death star. 

Doesn't fit the parameters I know, but if people start posting entries I'll give it a serious shot.*

Cheers Massage_Dancer and Plazz!:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Great stuff Nick, knew we could count on you!

Cmon people, Im sure you dont want Nickman winning all the prizes!!


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome idea MD

I think Nickman is going to take it regardless lol...hes got the superhero thing on lock.

Edit Note: though I incredibly suck MD's challenge gives people a small idea of what an art commission is about so I can't back down. I will give this challenge everything I've got.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

glad to here that people are starting to notice it. I am extending the entrence date a bit hopeing for more people to enter


----------

